# P-01 Decock/safety



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I've read a few reviews on how their decock/safety mechanism works,and some reviews were different from others...Can someone that owns one explain it to me ? One review said they didn't trust it,while the others praised it... I just purchased a P-01,and should have it soon ....


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The purpose of the decocker is to "safely" lower the hammer on a chambered round and return the trigger pull to DA. I don't trust the decocker to never fail which is why it's important to keep the muzzle pointed in a safe direction when using the decocker. The muzzle should be pointed in a safe direction at all times anyway.

Congrats on your purchase! :smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

J D said:


> I've read a few reviews on how their decock/safety mechanism works,and some reviews were different from others...Can someone that owns one explain it to me ? One review said they didn't trust it,while the others praised it... I just purchased a P-01,and should have it soon ....


CZ's website, which details the P-01's features, happens to include the verbiage of "safety" mechanisms along with the functional decocker lever. These safeties are nothing more than a firing pin block (which blocks pin from hitting primer unless trigger is pulled) and the half-cock position on the hammer (hammer will not move forward unless trigger is pulled). These features are standard on contemporary handguns for the most part.

You're going to love it, trust me. :smt023


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Much thanks for the correct info ! Can't wait to get it !


----------

